# New EMCO Maximat V10 and Mystery Box of Accessories!



## Rich Henderson (May 8, 2021)

Hello Hobby Machinists!
Today is my first official post on this forum. Up to this point I have been a lurker skimming tricks and tips where I can for my home shop.  I've always been an operator of those slightly disappointing Chinese import machines (mostly Grizzly) and although they do the job I have always lusted over the beautiful high quality and high precision machines on this forum, especially those Swiss, Austrian and German imports from the 40s-70s.

I am finally the proud owner of one of these coveted Austrian Imports.  The EMCO Maximat V10. It seems to have been built in 1969 based on the catalogs and books that came with it, I think... Can anyone confirm that?



This lathe mill combo was a craigslist find in northern CA and I paid $2,400 for it, which was at first a little too rich for my blood. Heck I could almost buy a bench top CNC Grizzly Mill for that kind of money. But after inspecting the machine and realizing that it was hardly ever used, and properly stored, it felt like a good deal. The real climax of this story however was the bomb the seller dropped on me right after we agreed on a price. He pointed to a 5 foot tall stack of Craftsman tool boxes and said, "those are full of tools and attachments that come with it".  Every drawer is completely full, Yea...




Over the last few weeks digging though these tool chests I have realized that the value in tooling exceeds significantly what I paid for the whole machine.  I have not only every accessory that EMCO sold for this machine, but the receipts for every purchase as well.

All original EMCO matching vices, full collet sets, 3 and 4 jaw chuck, compound quick tool post, tool post grinder and the list goes on.  It seems the only part I'm actually missing is the EMCO dividing head.  In addition to these machine accessories there are drawers full of micrometers, calipers, jewelers vices, reamers and taps of all sizes and at least 25 or 30 tools that are a complete mystery to me.  As I sort and categorize each of the mystery tools, I hope the folks of this forum can help me devine their purpose.

If any one spots a tool or accessory that they are absolutely dying to get their hands on please let me know. Ill bet many of these tools I won't have a need for. I get the feeling the the original owner was a bit of a tool hoarder as many of these tools appear to be unused.

*Post edit:* I assign the "tool hoarder" title in a somewhat endearing manner. I am not innocent of buying the right tool for a job and only using it once. The original owner was methodical and purposeful in his tool selection and I wish I could have seen the things he built with this beautiful machine.

Looking forward to picking some brains and just having a good-ol chat with you all.
Signing off,
Rich


----------



## jwmelvin (May 8, 2021)

Congrats on the score. In my last couple purchases, the associated tooling has been just as much fun as the machines.


----------



## mikey (May 8, 2021)

Rich Henderson said:


> Over the last few weeks digging though these tool chests I have realized that the value in tooling exceeds significantly what I paid for the whole machine.  I have not only every accessory that EMCO sold for this machine, but the receipts for every purchase as well.
> 
> All original EMCO matching vices, full collet sets, 3 and 4 jaw chuck, compound quick tool post, tool post grinder and the list goes on.  It seems the only part I'm actually missing is the EMCO dividing head.  In addition to these machine accessories there are drawers full of micrometers, calipers, jewelers vices, reamers and taps of all sizes and at least 25 or 30 tools that are a complete mystery to me.  As I sort and categorize each of the mystery tools, I hope the folks of this forum can help me devine their purpose.
> 
> If any one spots a tool or accessory that they are absolutely dying to get their hands on please let me know. Ill bet many of these tools I won't have a need for. I get the feeling the the original owner was a bit of a tool hoarder as many of these tools appear to be unused.



Welcome to HM, Rich, and let me be the first to say ...



The value of the stuff in the tool chest far exceeds the value of the lathe itself. Emco typically sold their lathes with just a 3 jaw chuck and a few dead centers; everything else was ala carte and their accessories were not cheap. A fully tooled Emco lathe is really expensive, especially if those accessories were genuine Emco items. DO NOT SELL stuff until you are absolutely sure you don't want them. It sounds like the previous owner was discerning, not a hoarder.


----------



## markba633csi (May 8, 2021)

Great score, deals like that don't come around often!  I'm sure you waited a while for it too.  Congrats and welcome to HM
Years ago I passed up a deal on a Super 11, still kicking myself
-Mark


----------



## Rich Henderson (May 8, 2021)

mikey said:


> Welcome to HM, Rich, and let me be the first to say ...
> 
> 
> 
> The value of the stuff in the tool chest far exceeds the value of the lathe itself. Emco typically sold their lathes with just a 3 jaw chuck and a few dead centers; everything else was ala carte and their accessories were not cheap. A fully tooled Emco lathe is really expensive, especially if those accessories were genuine Emco items. DO NOT SELL stuff until you are absolutely sure you don't want them. It sounds like the previous owner was discerning, not a hoarder.


Thanks for the welcome mikey, and honored to have you respond so quickly to my first ever post. You are a bit of a legend on this forum as far as I can tell. I will heed your advice of not splitting up this tooling unless I've really given it a hard think. And yes, I think the previous owner would classify much more accurately as a discerning machinist and not a hoarder.  I'm really floored by the attention to cleanliness, organization and maintenance I can observe on these tools.


----------



## Rich Henderson (May 8, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Great score, deals like that don't come around often!  I'm sure you waited a while for it too.  Congrats and welcome to HM
> Years ago I passed up a deal on a Super 11, still kicking myself
> -Mark


Thanks Mark, I've certainly passed up some deals prior to finally going for it on this one.  It's funny you mention the Super 11.  Included in the paper work I found with this lathe was several original catalogs for the 7 10 and 11 series Maximats.  I expect the original owner was considering the super 11 before buying this one. Ill post some pictures of the original catalogs, they are pretty neat.


----------



## Rich Henderson (May 8, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Great score, deals like that don't come around often!  I'm sure you waited a while for it too.  Congrats and welcome to HM
> Years ago I passed up a deal on a Super 11, still kicking myself
> -Mark


Check out these awesome original catalogs from 1969.  I even found the original owners guarantee from the sale in 1971. The catalog on the left advertises some "future" models that look like the Super 11. Those must have come out later?  Late 70s?


----------



## benmychree (May 8, 2021)

Of course, we want to see pics of all that stuff!


----------



## Rich Henderson (May 8, 2021)

benmychree said:


> Of course, we want to see pics of all that stuff!


Ok, item number 1!  The lovely tool post grinder.
	

		
			
		

		
	



The wheel on this guy is in poor shape and I cant find a diamond dresser in all these drawers.   Any suggestions or opinions on a diamond dresser I should buy?


----------



## BladesIIB (May 8, 2021)

What an amazing find, Congrats and welcome to the forum. Look forward to seeing the rest of your discovery.


----------



## Rich Henderson (May 8, 2021)

Rich Henderson said:


> Ok, item number 1!  The lovely tool post grinder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the receipt for said tool post grinder.  That inflation % is brutal.  $169 in 1971 = $1,100 today.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (May 8, 2021)

Welcome Rich!
More pictures of everything please!
Pictures of the each drawers contents and more of the machine. We love helping identifying stuff!


----------



## benmychree (May 8, 2021)

Diamond dressing tool, not too important, but one that comes to a somewhat blunt point.


----------



## benmychree (May 8, 2021)

Montague Harris, a old well known San Francisco Bay area machinery dealer, no longer in business, I think.


----------



## Rich Henderson (May 8, 2021)

Shootymacshootface said:


> Welcome Rich!
> More pictures of everything please!
> Pictures of the each drawers contents and more of the machine. We love helping identifying stuff!


You asked for it, first mystery drawer.
	

		
			
		

		
	



A few items in here I think are obvious, but looking to you folks to correct me or fill in the blanks.

1) Dial indicator, the type I would mount in the mill collet to tram the head.
2) Another dial indicator but not sure what its main application is.  The little vice is for mounting to a work piece?
3) Depth Gauge
4) ????
5) V-Blocks and Clamps
6) Adjustable machinist square?
7) ID gauges
8) ????
9) Adjustable Parallels?
10) Thread Gauges
11) Magnifying glass of course but for mounting into what?  
12) ????
13) There is a bubble level on the back.  Just a really fancy level?
14) ????


----------



## Rich Henderson (May 8, 2021)

Shootymacshootface said:


> Welcome Rich!
> More pictures of everything please!
> Pictures of the each drawers contents and more of the machine. We love helping identifying stuff!


Here is another mystery.
This block fits the ways of the lathe.  I would have guessed it was for a depth stop for boring tools?  But how the heck do you clamp it in place?


----------



## BladesIIB (May 8, 2021)

4 looks like an inside mic. 8 ball gauges, like telescopic but for smaller holes. 12 maybe a magnetic tray? 14 is a center finder as part of your combination square set. The block is maybe for setting tool height. Guessing you have a tool height gauge somewhere that sits on that block.


----------



## Steve-F (May 8, 2021)

Screaming good deal  !!!!!!!


----------



## Rich Henderson (May 8, 2021)

BladesIIB said:


> 4 looks like an inside mic. 8 ball gauges, like telescopic but for smaller holes. 12 maybe a magnetic tray? 14 is a center finder as part of your combination square set. The block is maybe for setting tool height. Guessing you have a tool height gauge somewhere that sits on that block.


Ah, #4 then is just an inside mic for really big IDs?


----------



## BladesIIB (May 8, 2021)

Rich Henderson said:


> Ah, #4 then is just an inside mic for really big IDs?


Looks adjustable like each spacer is ½” and it unscrews maybe. Little different adjustment style but assume there is a way to vary the length for a variety of bore sizes.


----------



## benmychree (May 8, 2021)

That block on the ways could be used to mount a magnetic indicator base.  Adjustable parallels are used for several things, They can be used to gage machined slots in conjunction with a micrometer or set with a mike and used as a gage between a carriage stop and the carriage, and many other uses, a handy tool.  The second indicator is a button back indicator


----------



## mikey (May 8, 2021)

Rich Henderson said:


> Thanks for the welcome mikey, and honored to have you respond so quickly to my first ever post. You are a bit of a legend on this forum as far as I can tell. I will heed your advice of not splitting up this tooling unless I've really given it a hard think. And yes, I think the previous owner would classify much more accurately as a discerning machinist and not a hoarder.  I'm really floored by the attention to cleanliness, organization and maintenance I can observe on these tools.



Hardly a legend; more like a PITA that the guys tolerate.

While we all vicariously celebrate your good fortune, my mind went to the guy who sold his tools to you. It is clear he cared for his machine and tools and took pride in them. That he reached a point where he had to let them go is a sadness to me and I wish him well on what is left of his journey.

It looked to me like he knew to buy good tools. That Last Word indicator is oft maligned nowadays but it is quite a good little indicator. #2 is called a back button indicator and is good for sweeping a milling table or checking run out on a round thing; it is quite versatile. In with the thread pitch gauge are some fishtails (the arrow looking things) that you will need to grind accurate threading tools. #8 is a set of small hole gauges. These came in two varieties, the full ball and half ball. Yours are the half ball type that is useful for checking the ID of shallow holes; the full ball type requires a much deeper hole to be useful. #11 looks like it will fit into an indicator holder and allow you to position it where you need it; you may be too young to find this useful but just wait ...

I agree with BladesIIB that the thing that fits across the rails is probably a base upon which a homemade tool height setting gauge was perched.


----------



## benmychree (May 8, 2021)

The #2 indicator is of the button back type, the clamp is used to clamp the indicator to a machine part.
The adjustable parallels are a handy tool, can be used to gage a slot, or as a gage between a carriage stop and the carriage.
The big block on the ways could be used to mount a magnetic base for indicating work.
#14 is a center head for a combination square.


----------



## benmychree (May 8, 2021)

mikey said:


> Hardly a legend; more like a PITA that the guys tolerate.
> 
> While we all vicariously celebrate your good fortune, my mind went to the guy who sold his tools to you. It is clear he cared for his machine and tools and took pride in them. That he reached a point where he had to let them go is a sadness to me and I wish him well on what is left of his journey.
> 
> ...


The last word indicator is not maligned by me, I have been using the same one now for well over 50 years, they are simple and work just fine.


----------



## benmychree (May 8, 2021)

Eagerly awaiting the next drawer!


----------



## benmychree (May 8, 2021)

#6 is an adjustable die maker's square; You should find a copy of the Starrett catalog, it would be helpful to describe the tools in more detail.


----------



## BladesIIB (May 8, 2021)

13 is also part of your combination square set, the protractor. You can set the angle or hold it on an existing piece and use the level to figure out an angle. Very useful tool.


----------



## Nogoingback (May 8, 2021)

Wow, what a score!  And to think you received the coveted "You Suck" designation on your first major post.
You are a lucky man indeed.  
Welcome to the group!


----------



## Rich Henderson (May 8, 2021)

mikey said:


> Hardly a legend; more like a PITA that the guys tolerate.
> 
> While we all vicariously celebrate your good fortune, my mind went to the guy who sold his tools to you. It is clear he cared for his machine and tools and took pride in them. That he reached a point where he had to let them go is a sadness to me and I wish him well on what is left of his journey.
> 
> ...


Mikey, going through these items I've had the same feeling. Especially the hand written notes he left behind on machine adjustments and settings. What would I think of someone in 50 years from now looking through my prized tooling collection?  It's a strange thought.  Sadly, the original owner, Mr, David Goodman, passed some 10 years ago.  His family kept much of his shop preserved this last decade and are now selling it off bit by bit.  I expect Covid has had some impact on their need to liquidate but that is just speculation.  I'm going to do my best to give it all a new loving home.


----------



## Rich Henderson (May 8, 2021)

Nogoingback said:


> Wow, what a score!  And to think you received the coveted "You Suck" designation on your first major post.
> You are a lucky man indeed.
> Welcome to the group!


I shall frame it and put it up on the wall.


----------



## Rich Henderson (May 8, 2021)

BladesIIB said:


> 13 is also part of your combination square set, the protractor. You can set the angle or hold it on an existing piece and use the level to figure out an angle. Very useful tool.


Sadly, I'm missing the straight edge and the 45 of this set.


----------



## Nogoingback (May 8, 2021)

Rich Henderson said:


> Sadly, I'm missing the straight edge and the 45 of this set.


Parts for Starrett squares are easy to get off eBay.


----------



## Rich Henderson (May 8, 2021)

Nogoingback said:


> Parts for Starrett squares are easy to get off eBay.


The set appears to be Mitutoyo. Hopefully I can find the pieces to complete the set.


----------



## extropic (May 8, 2021)

@Rich Henderson 

You got a great buy. Congratulations.

How did you manage to be the first in line at the sellers door?


----------



## Rich Henderson (May 8, 2021)

mikey said:


> Hardly a legend; more like a PITA that the guys tolerate.
> 
> While we all vicariously celebrate your good fortune, my mind went to the guy who sold his tools to you. It is clear he cared for his machine and tools and took pride in them. That he reached a point where he had to let them go is a sadness to me and I wish him well on what is left of his journey.
> 
> ...


Drawer 2 coming up. Maybe a few of these make sense based on the Drawer 1 responses?




Is #3 perhaps the tool height gauge used with the home made block on the ways, or just a normal height gauge to be used for marking and layout with a surface plate?
#1 I'm guessing is just a big-ol compass? What's the extra little adjuster for?
#2 I'm not 100% sure on. RPM gauge maybe?

Lastly the large Mitutoyo Caliper seems to be out about +0.0025.  Can these be re-zeroed easily?

A few of my own tools have now been added to this drawer and most of the rest of these I know well or use often.


----------



## Rich Henderson (May 8, 2021)

extropic said:


> @Rich Henderson
> 
> You got a great buy. Congratulations.
> 
> How did you manage to be the first in line at the sellers door?


Great question!  I don't understand it either. The post was up for 3 or 4 days and when I arrived, I was the first to come see it in person.
Ill chalk it up to luck.


----------



## extropic (May 8, 2021)

Rich Henderson said:


> Great question!  I don't understand it either. *The post was up for 3 or 4 days and when I arrived, I was the first to come see it in person.*
> Ill chalk it up to luck.


Wow !

Keep the pictures coming, please.

I have an Eclipse mini-vise very similar (if not exactly the same) as the one you pictured. I'm far away from home right now, so I can't check.
Yours is the only other one I've seen and I've never been able to find anything about it on the net. Maybe one of our other tool mavens will shed some light.

#1  The "extra adjustment" on the trammel points set (giant compass) is the fine adjustment. Typically, you tighten one point, slide the other to near your desired dimension, then use the fine adjustment to move the second point to your exact dimension. Finally, tighten the second point in place.

#2 Yep, sort of. It's a revolution counter. Coupled with a stopwatch and a little math, you have a tachometer.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (May 8, 2021)

Rich Henderson said:


> You asked for it, first mystery drawer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Rich, you got some good stuff there!
Congratulations!


----------



## mikey (May 8, 2021)

#1 is a beam trammel tool to mark off centers or circles. The "extra adjuster" is a fine adjust to precisely position the point it is attached to. 

#2 is a manual tachometer. You are missing the tips.

#3 is a small surface gauge to lay out measurements on parts. The sharp point is a scribe. 

Some old school stuff!


----------



## extropic (May 8, 2021)

@Rich Henderson

I see that the thin foam layer(s) in your Mitutoyo box is deteriorated. When it looses it's spring-back, it needs to be replaced.
Take the tools out of that box until you replace the thin foam.

I recently posted the following in another thread.

Just in case you're not aware, you need to replace the thin foam layer that the mic is resting on.
I see that the thin foam is deteriorated and, in that condition, it will promote corrosion and damage the metal surfaces in contact.
That is a common problem with vintage Mitutoyo. The form fitting thicker layer seems to hold up well, but the thin layers deteriorate.
I hope the newer Mitutoyo packaging has the chemistry improved, but I don't know.
Originally, there was a thin layer in the top of the box also.
I bought a replacement foam at a craft store. It's a closed cell material, about 3/16 thick. It comes in many colors and easily available on Amazon in 2mm. Just build up layers to get the thickness you need.


----------



## Rich Henderson (May 8, 2021)

extropic said:


> @Rich Henderson
> 
> I see that the thin foam layer(s) in your Mitutoyo box is deteriorated. When it looses it's spring-back, it needs to be replaced.
> Take the tools out of that box until you replace the thin foam.
> ...


Thanks for the tip.  The foam in there is awful and leaves foam dust/crap everywhere.  Ill take your advice on some now amazon foam sheet.


----------



## mikey (May 8, 2021)

Rich, please tell me you have the full change gear set for that lathe. It should have a spacer with the set.

Also, dig around and see if he left you any other spare parts for the lathe.


----------



## Rich Henderson (May 8, 2021)

mikey said:


> Rich, please tell me you have the full change gear set for that lathe. It should have a spacer with the set.
> 
> Also, dig around and see if he left you any other spare parts for the lathe.


I don't see a stack of gears anywhere in the tool boxes.  The change gears are the ones shown below?


The lathe does have a full quick change gear box though.


Although it appears to be in SAE TPI only. Are those feed rates at the bottom?


----------



## mikey (May 9, 2021)

Yes, feed rates at the bottom, speeds up top, thread pitches in between.

You need the change gear set, the Christmas tree set, to cut gears the stock gear train will not cut. Yes, it is a quick change gear box but the number of threads you can cut is far, far more extensive than the stock gears will allow. This set should be the number one priority for you in your search for parts for this lathe. They do come up on ebay but you have to be fast so keep an eye out. 

I find it unusual that a guy like the previous owner did not have this set. He would have known that the lathe is not complete without it. Maybe the family knows where it might be?


----------



## Rich Henderson (May 9, 2021)

mikey said:


> Yes, feed rates at the bottom, speeds up top, thread pitches in between.
> 
> You need the change gear set, the Christmas tree set, to cut gears the stock gear train will not cut. Yes, it is a quick change gear box but the number of threads you can cut is far, far more extensive than the stock gears will allow. This set should be the number one priority for you in your search for parts for this lathe. They do come up on ebay but you have to be fast so keep an eye out.
> 
> I find it unusual that a guy like the previous owner did not have this set. He would have known that the lathe is not complete without it. Maybe the family knows where it might be?


I've reached out to the family.  Fingers crossed that they find the gears somewhere in the shop.  On another topic.  The oil in the headstock gear box and the Norton quick change gear box both appear low and maybe original?  Very orange color.
Headstock specs SAE 10 and gearbox specs SAE 140.
Can these be substitute with modern synthetic gear oil?
SAE 10 == Synthetic 10W/30
SAE 140 == Synthetic 85W/140

Any thoughts?


----------



## John O (May 9, 2021)

You will want SAE oil, it allows dirt to sink where the multi grade keep it suspended for a filter to catch.


----------



## Aaron_W (May 9, 2021)

Looks like you got a great deal. I think I saw that one if you bought it over the past couple of weeks. If it is the same one I saw (North Bay) it raised an inkling of interest but was over my size and budget for impulse buys and then was gone before my self control could be overcome. Had they shown all that tooling in the ad...    

Glad it found a good home


----------



## Rich Henderson (May 9, 2021)

Aaron_W said:


> Looks like you got a great deal. I think I saw that one if you bought it over the past couple of weeks. If it is the same one I saw (North Bay) it raised an inkling of interest but was over my size and budget for impulse buys and then was gone before my self control could be overcome. Had they shown all that tooling in the ad...
> 
> Glad it found a good home


It was in Santa Rosa, bought at the end of Feb or early March.


----------



## Aaron_W (May 9, 2021)

Rich Henderson said:


> It was in Santa Rosa, bought at the end of Feb or early March.



Yep same one then, I guess it was a little farther back than I remembered. Santa Rosa is only about an hour away so well within my danger zone when something interesting turns up.


----------



## mikey (May 9, 2021)

Rich Henderson said:


> I've reached out to the family.  Fingers crossed that they find the gears somewhere in the shop.  On another topic.  The oil in the headstock gear box and the Norton quick change gear box both appear low and maybe original?  Very orange color.
> Headstock specs SAE 10 and gearbox specs SAE 140.
> Can these be substitute with modern synthetic gear oil?
> SAE 10 == Synthetic 10W/30
> ...



I've seen a few guys use synthetic oil in their lathes. As long as it is a non-detergent oil without EP additives, it should be fine. You might want to contact the oil maker, like Mobil, and be sure you have the correct viscosity equivalent for your lathe.


----------



## Rich Henderson (May 9, 2021)

Rich Henderson said:


> Check out these awesome original catalogs from 1969.  I even found the original owners guarantee from the sale in 1971. The catalog on the left advertises some "future" models that look like the Super 11. Those must have come out later?  Late 70s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Decided to frame them.  Had one boo-boo up top where one of my 23Ga pin nails decided to to take an un-approved right turn.
Also check out the original 1966 Scab Beer memo.


----------



## kb58 (May 9, 2021)

Yup, the suckage is strong with this one!

Seriously though, it's a bit heartbreaking to see all that, and how well organized it is. I can only guess that the previous owner took great care in his research to get exactly what he may have waiting his whole life to get, and set himself up with "my one and last machine" in retirement. Treat it well, and as we all know, we're just temporary caretakers of these fine machines, until we bow out and the next person takes over.


----------



## Rich Henderson (May 9, 2021)

kb58 said:


> Yup, the suckage is strong with this one!
> 
> Seriously though, it's a bit heartbreaking to see all that, and how well organized it is. I can only guess that the previous owner took great care in his research to get exactly what he may have waiting his whole life to get, and set himself up with "my one and last machine" in retirement. Treat it well, and as we all know, we're just temporary caretakers of these fine machines, until we bow out and the next person takes over.


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Rich Henderson (May 9, 2021)

Rich Henderson said:


> Hello Hobby Machinists!
> Today is my first official post on this forum. Up to this point I have been a lurker skimming tricks and tips where I can for my home shop.  I've always been an operator of those slightly disappointing Chinese import machines (mostly Grizzly) and although they do the job I have always lusted over the beautiful high quality and high precision machines on this forum, especially those Swiss, Austrian and German imports from the 40s-70s.
> 
> I am finally the proud owner of one of these coveted Austrian Imports.  The EMCO Maximat V10. It seems to have been built in 1969 based on the catalogs and books that came with it, I think... Can anyone confirm that?
> ...


Ok another set of mystery tools.
Not sure how to lay these out in a grid or number them all.  If you recognize something and know what it is, just describe it I guess.

First item of interest is the die holders in the center, there are 7 or 8 of them.  Why would one need so many?
The stuff in the bottom right is just stock cutoff and scrap I'm guessing but maybe some parts are meant for the lathe?


----------



## extropic (May 9, 2021)

Left hand column:
Top piece, don't know.
Second, part of a mortise chisel set for a drill press.
Third, also part of the mortise chisel set.
Fourth, to hold an electric die grinder on a lathe (poor mans tool post grinder). Might be a Craftsman brand.

Next column right:
The two rubber covered things are arbors for sanding sleeves. The rectangular bar - unknown.
Next group, looks like one small collet and one arbor to fit a jewelers lathe.
Need better photos/dimensions on the other pieces in the group.
Bottom piece is part of a tubing flaring tool.

Row of nine cylinders:
First one is obviously a threading die holder (needs on arbor) to be used on the tailstock.
The other eight look like dies for punching holes in sheet stock. I don't see any punches on the table.

Third column:
T-nut and stud to hold the something (die grinder holder?) to the compound rest of the lathe.
Next right, arbor for small slitting saws.

Down:
The thing with the big hex nut on the back is a depth stop for 5C collets. Some of the rods w/threads, at lower right, may be alternative components of the collet stop.
To the right, a pull stud for a tool holder used on much larger milling machines.
Next right, a straight shank arbor for ??? What is the thread?

That's enough for now. Start over with closer details. Put each piece on a numbered 3x5 card (or equivalent).

Have we earned your Lifetime membership payment yet?

Edit: spelling


----------



## Rich Henderson (May 9, 2021)

extropic said:


> Left hand column:
> Top piece, don't know.
> Second, part of a mortise chicle set for a drill press.
> Third, also part of the mortise chicle set.
> ...


----------



## Rich Henderson (May 9, 2021)

extropic said:


> Left hand column:
> Top piece, don't know.
> Second, part of a mortise chicle set for a drill press.
> Third, also part of the mortise chicle set.
> ...


You blew my mind on the 5c collet depth stop. What an exceedingly useful little device.


----------



## Rich Henderson (May 9, 2021)

extropic said:


> Left hand column:
> Top piece, don't know.
> Second, part of a mortise chicle set for a drill press.
> Third, also part of the mortise chicle set.
> ...


Gents and ladies, joking aside you all are a wealth of knowledge. At least 50% of the (wtf is this tool list) has been explained in the last 24 hours. Infinite thanks,  Just signed up for a lifetime membership.


----------



## Rich Henderson (May 9, 2021)

Rich Henderson said:


> Ok another set of mystery tools.
> Not sure how to lay these out in a grid or number them all.  If you recognize something and know what it is, just describe it I guess.
> 
> First item of interest is the die holders in the center, there are 7 or 8 of them.  Why would one need so many?
> ...


A quick cleanup on that 3 jaw chuck.


That's better.


----------



## Aaron_W (May 9, 2021)

Rich Henderson said:


> Gents and ladies, joking aside you all are a wealth of knowledge. At least 50% of the (wtf is this tool list) has been explained in the last 24 hours. Infinite thanks,  Just signed up for a lifetime membership.



Yep, this is a pretty amazing place.


----------



## extropic (May 11, 2021)

@Rich Henderson

First of all, thanks for becoming a Life Member.

I've taken another look at the "what is it" photo and I have a revised opinion regarding the row of cylinders.
IMO, they are all threading die holders (not dies for punches). I now see a setscrew in the OD of a few (for securing the die). I think the through hole is to align the die, better than just using a naked die, coaxial with the workpiece. Sometimes it can be tricky to get such a die to cut coaxial. I think you'll find each through hole is the nominal ID of the intended thread's major diameter. The OD is probably intended to be held in a larger die stock or ???.


----------



## Aaron_W (May 11, 2021)

extropic said:


> @Rich Henderson
> 
> First of all, thanks for becoming a Life Member.
> 
> ...



I think you are right that they are die holders for different sizes with support for the far end. Seems like overkill, but also very Swiss / German / Austrian.


----------



## Rich Henderson (May 11, 2021)

extropic said:


> @Rich Henderson
> 
> First of all, thanks for becoming a Life Member.
> 
> ...


Yes, they all have set screws so I agree they are all for holding dies.  I was thrown off by the different through hole diameters in the back.  You would have needed a different tail stock arbor diameter for each one.  But now I think you are right.  That hole in back takes the unthreaded stock diameter and guarantees the die is concentric with the rod.  I supposed I would actually feed the rod from the back through the clearance hole and then up through the dia.  Maybe these are made to be chuck mounted.


----------



## Aaron_W (May 11, 2021)

Rich Henderson said:


> Yes, they all have set screws so I agree they are all for holding dies.  I was thrown off by the different through hole diameters in the back.  You would have needed a different tail stock arbor diameter for each one.  But now I think you are right.  That hole in back takes the unthreaded stock diameter and guarantees the die is concentric with the rod.  I supposed I would actually feed the rod from the back through the clearance hole and then up through the dia.  Maybe these are made to be chuck mounted.



If they work like the die holder I have, the die holder goes in the tailstock, and the piece being threaded goes into the headstock (held by the chuck, collet etc). The die holder usually has a slip fit, so as you turn the stock being threaded the die holder can slide forward pulled further up the rod as it threads.

This is usually done by hand turning the chuck, not under power unless you have an extremely low speed available.

Here is a video showing one in use, you can skip ahead to the 5 min mark to get right to it.


----------



## Dabbler (May 11, 2021)

The upper right cast item seems to be a mortise attachment for a drill press or mill.  Check to see if the large end fits your quill on your milling attachment.

Nice score!  I'm sure it nearly broke his heart to part with all of it - it is good that you will put it to great use!


----------



## hman (May 16, 2021)

Rich - welcome to the forum!  I'd have said something earlier, but was "off the air" with a bricked computer for about a week.  Here are a couple more idents for your most recent "what is it" photo.

Items near the middle of the 1 1/2'th row - This looks like a woodworker's combination pilot bit and countersink (for a largish wood screw).  The "half-tube" goes inside the larger piece (the countersink) and provides clearance for the non-threaded prt of the screw.  A drill bit (thread pilot) goes inside the half-tube.

"Ace" 3/8" wrench is for something like a lantern-style tool post.

Just above the bottom row - the bronze part with the diagonal grooves appears to be a precision (bronze?) rack, such as you'd find in the focusing mechanism of a microscope.

Lower right group - one of the items looks like the die for a Greenlee style sheet metal punch.  You can confirm this by checking it for hardness.

+1 on your being recognized for major suckage!  Among many others, I'll look forward to your next picture full of goodies.


----------



## Rich Henderson (May 18, 2021)

extropic said:


> @Rich Henderson
> 
> I see that the thin foam layer(s) in your Mitutoyo box is deteriorated. When it looses it's spring-back, it needs to be replaced.
> Take the tools out of that box until you replace the thin foam.
> ...


Finished that foam replacement in the Mitutoyo micrometer box.  Glad you flagged this for me as it appears that the foam was indeed starting to cause some minor corrosion.


----------



## Rich Henderson (May 18, 2021)

hman said:


> Rich - welcome to the forum!  I'd have said something earlier, but was "off the air" with a bricked computer for about a week.  Here are a couple more idents for your most recent "what is it" photo.
> 
> Items near the middle of the 1 1/2'th row - This looks like a woodworker's combination pilot bit and countersink (for a largish wood screw).  The "half-tube" goes inside the larger piece (the countersink) and provides clearance for the non-threaded prt of the screw.  A drill bit (thread pilot) goes inside the half-tube.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome hman.  Glad the gears in your computer are turning again.  Here comes the next drawer.
	

		
			
		

		
	



It's an interesting collection of reamers.  The ones on the left are adjustable which is neat.  Each one has a sliding "hand grip" sort of thing that I'v not seen on a reamer before.


----------



## hman (May 18, 2021)

The "hand grip" is a very probably guide sleeve, whose range of diameters should pretty well match the adjustment range of the reamer itself.  It's useful if you want to ream a second hole concentric to and inline with an existing hole.


----------

